# CC RIDES CALENDAR - Add your rides



## Shaun (15 Mar 2009)

You can now add your rides and events to the *CC Events system*.

Click *Events* on the top navigation menu, then click the *Post New Event* button and add your event details.

If you want people to RSVP just enable the option and other CC'ers will be able to let you know whether they can make it or not.

If you need a hand with anything, just send me a message and I'll try to help.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## tdr1nka (15 Mar 2009)

Yooo F*GGIN' beauty!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Mar 2009)

Excellent feature, thank you Shaun!


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Jun 2009)

That's impressive, got to see if make one of the events!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaun (12 Oct 2010)

Just a note to say I've fixed the link in the first post. I'd forgotten to update it after the software switch-over and it wasn't pointing to the rides calendar properly.

It is now, so get adding your rides ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Turkish (3 Nov 2010)

Nice. But I still can not see it. 

I am just topping up my posts to see if it works.


----------



## longers (3 Nov 2010)

It's to the right of the Chat room button, is that where you are looking Turkish?


----------



## Turkish (3 Nov 2010)

Problem is this little message

*[#1040] You do not have permission to view this calendar or this calendar does not exist. *


----------



## longers (3 Nov 2010)

Ah, best carry on posting then eh?


----------



## Turkish (3 Nov 2010)

This makes it 24. 

Are we there yet?


----------



## Shaun (20 Nov 2010)

I've only just come across this.

I've modified the calendar settings - any better?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## paulg1981 (18 May 2011)

Just tried to add the Manchester 100 to the calendar but it says I do not have permissions.

Does someone want to add it? It's on Sunday September 4th


----------



## Shaun (29 May 2011)

paulg1981 said:


> Just tried to add the Manchester 100 to the calendar but it says I do not have permissions.
> 
> Does someone want to add it? It's on Sunday September 4th



Have a read of the welcome email/PM - you'll see after 10 posts on the forums you get promoted to a full member user account, and will be able to access the calendar after that.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2011)

Just to let everyone know - I shall be installing the "Events" add-on as soon as I get the chance, which allows for RSVP's for rides ...


----------



## Shaun (30 Nov 2011)

Events system install.


----------



## pnh (28 Feb 2012)

Great idae - thanks.


----------



## xxmimixx (5 Apr 2012)

Wow I like this


----------



## Slnorthernbird (25 May 2012)

Hi...I'm new to this and probably being a complete moron but I can't see any button on the event page to post a new event?

Thanks

Claire


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2012)

Slnorthernbird said:


> Hi...I'm new to this and probably being a complete moron but I can't see any button on the event page to post a new event?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Claire


 

No, you need to up your post count by getting involved in the forum before you can use the events page. However I have noticed your posting in the Charity forum.


----------



## Shaun (25 May 2012)

Slnorthernbird said:


> Hi...I'm new to this and probably being a complete moron but I can't see any button on the event page to post a new event?


 
Hi Claire,

As Ian has already pointed out you need to post a bit more before you can post an event. It's an anti-spam measure - we limit new accounts to begin with but as you get more involved in the forums and post more your account will be automatically upgraded to allow you to access the various additional bits and bobs.

If you need a hand with anything, just post in the support forum and we'll do our best to help.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mjr (28 Jan 2015)

I've 489 posts. When will I be able to post events? Or even see the events page?


----------



## EasyPeez (4 Feb 2015)

I can't see the events page either.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Feb 2015)

I think the Events page/ calendar was disabled, as it was getting little use, most rides being posted in the CC and Informal Rides section but @Shaun can confirm or deny !


----------



## Shaun (16 Feb 2015)

Ah, yes, I'd forgotten about this sticky. The events add-on was indeed removed due to lack of use. I've unstuck the thread.


----------

